# Our boys jumping



## OutlawStyle (Jul 28, 2011)

Just some pictures of my 2 stallions jumping.

This is Arro, he's a little chunky because its been too hot to exercise him.












Arro showing off to one of our mustangs, she doesn't like him I guess.






and Outlaw. Jumping is his favorite thing, but he prefers the bigger ones.




















Thanks for letting me share


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 28, 2011)

Great pictures and it sure looks like your guys like to jump and they look like their pretty darn good at it. A love Arros eye big and bright.

But Im not feeling that picture of your mustang...he just does not look happy and I have visions of him clearing that fence



..a little scarey!!

Im only joking and Im sure you keep your little ones safe from your scarey looking mustang...he's probablly a big ole love bug that just looks scarey!

Thanks for sharing your photos


----------



## OutlawStyle (Jul 28, 2011)

oh the mustangs a mare.



She's not as scary as she looks.. trust me, I call her the creepy horse all the time. lol Deep down shes a big sweetie.

& yea all the minis are safe from the evil horse (and the others are safe from the minis)


----------



## MeganH (Jul 28, 2011)

Love to see minis jumping





Great pictures!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 28, 2011)

Wonderful action pictures!

I wish you could send some of that green stuff on the ground down south. (But keep the mosquitoes, please!)


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 28, 2011)

nice pictures...looks like alot of fun....


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 28, 2011)

Love the way Outlaw tucks his knees!!! Great shot. Arro has very nice form too. Great job.


----------



## OutlawStyle (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you



We have had quite a few comments on Outlaws form at shows. I haven't had Arro long enough so haven't shown him.. he did very well for my first time jumping him & actually this is the best Outlaws done now that he's learning to focus on the next jump instead of playing.





I'm excited to show him again if I can find one with jumping.


----------



## Watcheye (Jul 29, 2011)

I really enjoyed these pictures!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jul 29, 2011)

Great pictures! Looks like your boys enjoy it



I love to jump mine!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 29, 2011)

Great pics of two beautiful boys, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow what great photos, your boys are adorable.


----------



## OutlawStyle (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone


----------

